# Biggest Pet Peeve? Well what is it?



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

What's your biggest pet peeve? 
I like to have a space to vent, feel free to join me! 

 My biggest pet peeve: Being ignored.​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 21, 2006)

I hate it when people dont spell out "your", "you're" and "are". Drives me nuts actually.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 21, 2006)

Centered-text posts. 


 It's not my biggest, but it's one of them. 

(but hey, I didn't ignore you! )


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

Stupidity. Plain ol' mental non-prowess.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm talkin' Store ignored... you're ready to check out and the girl behind the counter doesn't seem to notice you standing RIGHT there.  

Or the experience we've all had... you enter a store, browse, walk around and not a single person asks you if you need anything or even smiles! Grrr! 

Ok, I'll calm down now...

(I looooove centering my posts. Heeheee)​


----------



## Tina (Jun 21, 2006)

People, though it's usually men, who blow their noses right into the air, flinging snot willy-nilly.


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 21, 2006)

I once had a woman tell me that they didn't carry my size. That's all she said. "I'm sorry, we don't carry your size." I was humiliated. I was shopping for my mom anyway!

Casey


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a pet and he's getting plenty peeved, let me tell you.

(Nah, I'm lying, no pet but welcome to the forums, Rainah!)


----------



## Barnes (Jun 21, 2006)

When peoply spit. OH MY GOD. I hate saliva.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 21, 2006)

People who smell day after day from either not changing their underwear or not wiping their butts. Ugh.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

Eeww.




.


----------



## Friday (Jun 21, 2006)

People who think it's their right to be rude.


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 21, 2006)

Anyone who labors under the misconception that the world is here for his or her personal enjoyment, enlsavement, and service.

Selfishness. Inconsideration of others. Ignorant people who embrace their ignorance.

You know... the people who have never done anything for themselves that they can get someone else to do. The people who never do anything for others. The people who believe the world owes them a living, that all breathing humans were created to provide childcare, emergency "loans," and basically bail their pathetic @$$es out of every self-induced crisis they encounter.

In short, my sister-in-law.


----------



## abluesman (Jun 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> People, though it's usually men, who blow their noses right into the air, flinging snot willy-nilly.





EEEEEWWWWWWWW !!!!!! That's nasty.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 21, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I'm talkin' Store ignored... you're ready to check out and the girl behind the counter doesn't seem to notice you standing RIGHT there.
> 
> Or the experience we've all had... you enter a store, browse, walk around and not a single person asks you if you need anything or even smiles! Grrr!
> 
> ...






You know what I hate that too. I mean Im nearly 6ft tall and over 400lbs I wonder how it is people DONT see me. I'll actually make a comment sonething like. Hello how can you NOT see me standing here, I'm not hard to miss. :doh:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 21, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Centered-text posts.
> 
> 
> It's not my biggest, but it's one of them.
> ...



So a certain Ladyrose must make you smile when ever she posts. :shocked:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 21, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> People who smell day after day from either not changing their underwear or not wiping their butts. Ugh.




Baby thats NASTY


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> People, though it's usually men, who blow their noses right into the air, flinging snot willy-nilly.


I've only _heard_ the legends of men blowing their noses wilderness style. But it sounds like you've witnessed it more than once, Tina. This concerns me. I thought your part of California was civilized and bucolic. The land of milk and honey--

Oh. I see. That ain't honey. Prolly not milk, either.

Never mind.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 21, 2006)

When someone answers my call on speaker phone.

edited to add: People who talk on their cell phones in public bathrooms....


----------



## Esme (Jun 21, 2006)

I have a real problem with people who are rude or condescending to waitresses and people with similiar jobs. To me is shows a lack of class. 

It also drives me buggy when people write "a lot" as one word... that may have something to do with my job though!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 21, 2006)

People being late without calling. Very disrespectful!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 21, 2006)

People who ask questions like "What's your biggest pet peeve".


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm guilty of writing alot as one word.  See? I just did it! lol


----------



## moonvine (Jun 21, 2006)

People who don't spay/neuter their pets.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2006)

moonvine said:


> People who don't spay/neuter their pets.



That's one of mine as well... add to the list:


people who think their cats have to roam outside
people who leave their dogs in the car on a hot day
people who ignore their pets and give them little "quality time"
people who don't pick up their dog's poop in the park or my yard


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

I hate it when people spell Rogue "Rouge".

It honestly kills me. I try to keep myself from correcting them... but after someone says it like 3-4 times I just can't take it.


----------



## Anguisette (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes! Bad pet owners! BEAT THEM ALL!!!!

My brother's wife decided to buy a $1200 golden retriever for a child who wants a new pet each month (and often gets it). She's gone through several rabbits, birds, and cats in the past few years and ignores the dog she has. Shelter? Oh, no, it has to be a "golden." (Mind you I have a gorgeous pure bred dog who was a rescue.)

The dog had a heart murmer so bad the vet didn't want to spay her. So mom took her to a different vet and never mentioned it. Never trained her properly so she still pees in the house and gets very dirty. She had a bladder infection that almost killed her because of poor care. This month is license renewal time and guess what? They "can't afford" to renew her.

A $100 trip to the vet and $10 for a license is too much, but it was ok to spend $1200 on a dog you had no intention of caring for?


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

Ugh... My parents are like that. It pisses me off... Luckily they gave my grandparents the dog before it got out of control(an 800$ purebred airedale terrier) and she's been happier than ever.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 21, 2006)

People who blantantly pick their nose and eat the boogers!!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2006)

Shouldn't most of these be on the "What Is Your Biggest Fear?" thread?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

Man, some of these are so gross!!!

I have one that's bothered me for years: 
People pronouncing and spelling the word "voluptuous" as "volumptuous." ARGH! I hate that, it really irks me for some reason, maybe because I'm a word lover? 

 It's Voluptuous dammit!

*Sandie_Zitkus*, the only comeback I have is... "Oh yeah?" in a tough voice. 

 Well, I'm brain dead, ok?​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

Poorly laid out webpages, especially Myspace profiles that take 50 minutes to download and are impossible to read.

I've got a few more, but by a few I mean a couple hundred.


----------



## UberAris (Jun 21, 2006)

In a word? Intolerance. 

It urks me beyond words


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh gosh. Only ONE????? (oh, I know for a fact that numerous question marks or exclaimation points is someone's -- come on, fess up!)

In no particular order, and in addition to my usual aversion to meanness and intolerances (including my own)

Public spitting, or "hjorking", or any other public display of mucus and/or saliva. 
Not using turn signals
Cutting in front of me and then slowing down
Passive aggression
Smoking in cars with children


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 21, 2006)

Calling people back when you say you will!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR
Changing the Radio Station 50 miliion times! That like totaly pisses me off! Find a freakin station and stick with it gosh darnit!

An Yeah I know I can't spell and that doesn't mean I am stupid...lol...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 21, 2006)

I know that this one is controversial, but oh well, so long as we are sharing our personal pet peeves:

Nursing mothers who yank out the breast in a public place, attach the child, and commence breastfeeding. I understand and have respect for mothers who need to feed their babies, and certainly, they should feel free to do so in public ... but with discretion. Why can't they use a shawl or drape a blanket around themselves? On several occassions, I've seen women just pop the breast right out of a blouse or (worse!) tank top without a concern in the world for what is going on around them or where they are (in a very crowded public place frequented by families with children). 

It's a beautiful and natural act, sure. So is childbirth. And procreation, for that matter. Yet, I gotta pay to see two people bumping uglies & I'm pretty sure I'd have to pay extra to see that in public


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 21, 2006)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Changing the Radio Station 50 miliion times! That like totaly pisses me off! Find a freakin station and stick with it gosh darnit!



uh.oh. I'm an obsessive channel and station flipper. I can't stop. I need help.
You should go easy on us, it's a problem!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2006)

Any one who substitutes "4" for , well, "for"..2 for "two" or any of that other internet shorthand.... " b4" I HATE IT


Do these people not realize that it makes them come across like mouthbreathing idiots? Hate hate hate that.


Also....and in the same vein, anyone who can't pronounce "voluptuous".

People, its not Vo-lump-to-us. There is no "m" in this word.





Then of course there are those hypocitical religious fundementalists of any stripe. They do get my knickers in a bunch, yes siree! 

Damn them to HELLFIRE 4EvR!


----------



## Mini (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey, hey, I breathe from my mouth.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2006)

Mini said:


> Hey, hey, I breathe from my mouth.



Yeah....but you are wonderous tall, wicked smart, and deliciously hot...

Which means you can get away with a lot, in my book.

Breathe away, you gorgeous thing.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

What do u mean, *RedVelvet*? R u saying that's it annoys u when ppl shorten every little word becuz they r lazy? No way!​


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 21, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> uh.oh. I'm an obsessive channel and station flipper. I can't stop. I need help.
> You should go easy on us, it's a problem!



ok you will be the only one that I will go easy on...lol...


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> What do u mean, *RedVelvet*? R u saying that's it annoys u when ppl shorten every little word becuz they r lazy? No way!​




AHHHHHHHH!!!! I must keeeeel you now! I stab your head!~







no no....I :kiss2: your cheek..

I just like to say " I Stab Your Head!"....really, try it...its way funness.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2006)

Anguisette said:


> Yes! Bad pet owners! BEAT THEM ALL!!!!
> 
> My brother's wife decided to buy a $1200 golden retriever for a child who wants a new pet each month (and often gets it). She's gone through several rabbits, birds, and cats in the past few years and ignores the dog she has. Shelter? Oh, no, it has to be a "golden." (Mind you I have a gorgeous pure bred dog who was a rescue.)
> 
> ...






Good Gawd...these people shouldnt be allowed to have pets, period

That kind of thing really chaps my freckled ass. Dogs, of all creatures, I love best in the world...yes, even over humans. I want to take a bat to her.

Ok...so I am a little violent today.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I have one that's bothered me for years:
> People pronouncing and spelling the word "voluptuous" as "volumptuous." ARGH! I hate that, it really irks me for some reason, maybe because I'm a word lover?
> 
> It's Voluptuous dammit!
> ​




Good Goddess...we have the SAME PEEVE! we posted it at the same time..

very cool.


----------



## The Kid (Jun 21, 2006)

Clueless drivers/drivers who don't pay attention.

I've got the right of way and this lady on the other side of the road, who is trying to make a turn across my lane, pulls out a little but doesn't go because she sees me coming, as I pass by her she motions with her arms and gives me a dirty look that seemed to say, "Why the hell didn't you stop in the middle of the road and let me drive across?"

To top it off she was on her cell phone, which is quite illegal in my state. Oh how I hate people who can't drive properly.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 21, 2006)

When someone asks me for something, I say no, and they persist in trying to change my mind.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 21, 2006)

Joy - kinda like this?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 21, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Joy - kinda like this?



Samantha --
That sounds EXACTLY like the experience that I posted at this site http://www.escapeaol.com/testimonials-read.asp nearly two years ago. Excerpt:



> Me: I'm calling to cancel my account.
> AOL Nazi: I'm very sorry to hear that. May I inquire as to why?
> Me: Well, I have a cable modem & I don't want to pay extra for a connection that I don't need.
> AN: Why did you sign up for the free trial?
> ...



That was, bar none, the worst customer service experience that I've ever had.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 21, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Samantha --
> That sounds EXACTLY like the experience that I posted at this site http://www.escapeaol.com/testimonials-read.asp nearly two years ago. Excerpt:
> 
> 
> ...


My blood boils at the thought of it.

I can't stand invasions of privacy. I can't even call it a pet peeve, as it is much stronger than that.

(A pet peeve would be something little, like typing "thatn", instead of "than", which I just did :doh: )


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

As a former CSR for a giant monster of a corporation, let me tell you guys a little secret: we all envied AOL. We envied them because _our_ job entailed that we were polite and accomodating at all times, even when the caller treated us like garbage. 

At AOL, CSRs in the cancellations department are encouraged to get potential cancellations to hang up before actually cancelling their account. They're allowed to say pretty much anything to frustrate and enrage the client in order to either get them to either ask for a supervisor (with a guarantee hold of 5 minutes minumum) or to curse or use otherwise abusive speech (which would give the rep permission to end the call). They use tactics that are nearly identical to those of a collections agent. I kid you not. Every time a rep gets a caller to hang up without going through with their cancellation, they recieve an incentive, often monetary. I seriously doubt that rep was fired. He didn't do anything during that call that AOL didn't train him and encourage him to do. 

 Ugh, this just reminds me why I needed to start my own business.​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 21, 2006)

Pet Peeves:

** "Kill me, I'm an idiot" signs.* They don't actually say that on them. They look like flags that people attach to their car windows. They offend me with their wastefulness, garish poor taste, and message of group-think.

BAH!

** Team Sports.*

Professional sports have no merit in society. 

*1*-They promote agression: Even animals wouldn't behave in such bizarre ways, chasing or defending a ball or a puck. Ludicrous! 

*2*-They divert resourses: Think of the millions of dollars spent to pay pro athletes. 

*3*-They divert people: Think of what some of these people might have accomplished had they not been dumbed into public chest-beating for money. 

*4*-They are militaristic: Unquestionably. 

*5*-They prey upon the poor: Many sports fans are poor. Don't know why. Yet they would spend money they could ill-afford to view a sports event. 

*6a*-Patriotism: A team associated with a city will be considered by sports fans to be representative of that city. Thus, rival teams means rival cities. To put forward that geographic location denotes superiority is pure hate-mongering, and unacceptable to the rational mind. 

*6b*-Deceit: A team associated with a city in no way represents that city. The Toronto Blue Jays (for example) are not owned by a Torontonian, all of their players are from elsewhere, and they are managed by outsiders as well. There can be no pride in merely having been bilked out of the tax dollars needed to build a venue. A team of executives decides which coaches to hire, a team of coaches (managers...'middle-managers', really) submits a list of names of athletes they consider capable of being more effective in their irrelevant skills than those who are members of competing teams, and that team of executives (often beverage-company shareholders) bankrolls the hiring of the athletes. Any 'victories' or season's trophies (World Series, Superbowl, Stanley Cup, or whatever the hell basketball has) have been _bought_, not _won._ And not even bought by the cities named on the uniforms, but by the companies who own the teams. 

Team sports promote an attitude that individual achievement is acceptable only when it benefits the team, and that the team is the priority. The fact is that the team is an artificial construct striving toward an abstraction: The winning of a game. Unacceptable. 

** Individual Sports.* 

To suggest that a golfer, tennis player, race-car driver, poker player (that's being called a 'sport' nowadays), or bull-rider is worth the money he/she is paid is idiocy. Some argue they have to make money while they can, as their career is short. Nonsense. People are getting rich succeeding in these fields of endeavor, or going broke (and having their confidence shaken and their self-worth ridiculed) failing. Nobody should be making a living playing sports. Sports are a waste of time, money, intellect, medicine, and land. 

So-called 'amateur' sport is no better. 

In the Olympics, Ben Johnson was referred to here as a Canadian when he won the gold medal, and as a Jamaican when he failed the subsequent substance-testing. Disgraceful behaviour on the parts of all who praised or condemned him. In truth, whoever has the better chemist is the winner. Your chemist has to be better than the one doing the testing. 

There are probably many more points I could make, but I dislike arguing here.

...Although I _am_ right.

** Group-Think.* "Might-makes-right" arguments fall under this heading as well.

** Lack of Thought Altogether.* I heard radio reports a few days ago that a policeman had been shot by a man with a gun. Does nobody think before broadcasting such nonsense? Of _course_ the shooter had a gun!

** Rudeness to waitstaff.* Yes, this has been covered before, but this is one of mine, also.



*ahem*



Well, that went on for a while, didn't it?

I think I'll take a little time out now for a coffee.

Decaf would probably be best.


Peace!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 21, 2006)

Working extremely hard, while watching a co-worker stand around with his hands in his pockets.
The following conversation:

Chimpi: "Hello."
Person: "Hiya Chimpi! How are you?"
*Person waits .05 seconds before talking again
Person: "So last night ................................................."

Thanks for waiting to see how I was doing.


People who assume that when I, personally, ask "How are you?", that I do not actually care...
Bad drivers (Way too wide of a range to cover...)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 21, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> [*]The following conversation:
> 
> Chimpi: "Hello."
> Person: "Hiya Chimpi! How are you?"
> ...



Oh man, I haaaate that!​


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

AOL makes me want to stab someone/something.
My grandfather didnt want to deal with the people so he had me do it... 
I explained the situation to the CSR... and I kept saying no to their persistance... .




for about an hour and a half.
Customer Service calls almost always make me furious, even if I do get what I want.


----------



## Shikamaru (Jun 21, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> ** Lack of Thought Altogether.* I heard radio reports a few days ago that a policeman had been shot by a man with a gun. Does nobody think before broadcasting such nonsense? Of _course_ the shooter had a gun!



You Could get shot by a bow or crossbow... 
...or a lazer gun.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> People, though it's usually men, who blow their noses right into the air, flinging snot willy-nilly.


Oh god--I think I was a pre-teen or something when I first saw this. The mom of the kids next door was driving us somewhere; I was in the back seat. We're on one of the main thoroughfares, crossing the interstate. Some wretched soul (drunk or down on his luck, that type) is walking along the sidewalk, about parallel to us. All of a sudden he holds his index finger up to his right nostril, blows while simultaneously jerking his head to the left, and flings snot over the railing and onto traffic below.

I also like when they pull up a hocker and have no compunction whatsoever about spitting it out on the sidewalk. This sort of behavior is so disgusting to me, I suppose, because my father was almost obsessive about always carrying a clean handkerchief (or two) in his pocket. How many men nowadays do you know who do that? As a young girl I used to love to iron and fold them into neat stacks for him.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 22, 2006)

In these parts we call it the "Hoboken" Hankie


----------



## The Kid (Jun 22, 2006)

-- Kids (*In my Area*) who blast rap music in their cars.

I am sorry but if you're cruising around Westchester in your Mom's new Volvo blasting Tupac, you have some serious issues. You are not gangster, you are an idiot.

-- Kids (*In my Area*) who say they hate the government and want anarchy.

When you say that stuff and then go back home to your mansion in your parents BMW it sort of loses it's meaning, now doesn't it? These are usually the kids who complain because they only get a $60 a week allowance.

In case you couldn't tell I live in Westchester County, NY. In a mainly rich neighborhood, so kids who try to act in those ways alway make me laugh. Sadly as a kid myself I have to tolerate it everyday at school.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 22, 2006)

I live there too. And nothing makes me crazier than those same kids with the BIG PANTS. You're not 'ghetto', and making gang symbols with the _stupid giant pants_ as you exit daddy's jag is not going to give you street cred. 

I so wanna run up behind those little hoodlums and de-pants 'em. Get some damn trousers that fit!


----------



## Esme (Jun 22, 2006)

Big pants are a pet peeve of mine too, however, it's usually mitigated by watching those same kids try to run in said "big pants" and either tripping or grabbing a handful o' pant and yanking it up as they run. 

Good Times!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 22, 2006)

The Kid said:


> -- Kids (*In my Area*) who blast rap music in their cars.
> 
> I am sorry but if you're cruising around Westchester in your Mom's new Volvo blasting Tupac, you have some serious issues. You are not gangster, you are an idiot.
> 
> ...



This stuff used to bother me more when I was 15-18 than it does now.

I realized something when a friend of mine who is 40 started listening to rap. It's GUTSY to break out of the social role you've been assigned. While I don't want it so loud that I'm forced to hear it, establishing your identity separate from your parents, friends, school, etc., is extremely hard. It's very easy to be dismissive of goofy teen behavior, but people don't grow from being brushed aside. There's no attempt to know the person. 

As far as saying they hate the government, I'm right there with them. Ever ask them why? I don't think your age or social status prevents you from understanding the ugliness of the political realm.

Worry that you're surrounded by drones and minions trying to make you a drone and a minion, who are trying to break you down as a human being and rebuild you. Ever wonder why you are forced to strip naked and shower off with a bunch of other kids like you're a herd of cattle? Or why you've never at least discussed any other creation theories save Intelligent Design and the Big Bang, or how the Mystical Air Conditioner cools the room? How come you're only being taught impractical left brain stuff? 

These kids are getting screwed by the system and they know it. And they're mad. And they should be. 

More position posts will follow; I know at least 69 good positions.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 22, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> I live there too. And nothing makes me crazier than those same kids with the BIG PANTS. You're not 'ghetto', and making gang symbols with the _stupid giant pants_ as you exit daddy's jag is not going to give you street cred.
> 
> I so wanna run up behind those little hoodlums and de-pants 'em. Get some damn trousers that fit!


 
When my son was 14-17, these were the height of fashion for his crowd. I bought them for him because, after all, how many times did my mom buy me the latest in "high fashion" when I was his age, and I thought (hoped) that he'd wear them for a bit and get over it. Not so much. He wore them for several years...refused to wear anything else unless I absolutely refused to let him go with me wearing them. I soooo enjoyed the *de-pantsing* moments (always in fun, never to humiliate) when I'd yank his pants down and get a nice laugh. I'm very thankful he finally grew out of that phase and can now see how ridiculous he looked.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 22, 2006)

Heh, I'm glad to know someone did the de-pantsing. Emple is always afraid that he'll get beat up by a street gang if I actually go through with my threats lol. 

I had to laugh, a TV news show did a report on how police departments LOVE the big pants - cuz, like Esme mentioned above, the morons can't run away, and eventually trip over the _stupid big pants_, aiding in their own capture. 

Finally... wardrobe justice finds a way.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 22, 2006)

&#9827; Sarcasm  
&#9827; Insincerity  
&#9827; Dangerously Weaving Drivers  
&#9827; Cliques 
&#9827; Speaker Phones  
&#9827; My Landlady :doh:


----------



## saucywench (Jun 22, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> What's your biggest pet peeve?
> I like to have a space to vent, feel free to join me!
> 
> My biggest pet peeve: Being ignored.
> ...


I got distracted by the snot-slinging and almost forgot to mention a pet peeve of my own.

Yesterday when I saw this thread I was going to discuss elevator etiquette (yes, you heard right) but I became distracted and forgot. Later I was reminded oh, so aurally, of another tremendous pet peeve--that of women being too damned lazy to pick up their feet when they walk, resulting in the clippety-clap, clippety-clap of their sandals (or loose shoes) shuffling across the floor. Hell, if it requires that much effort to perambulate, just bend over and commence to walking on all fours again.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 25, 2006)

Ooh...just remembered some:


I passed a shop the other day that sold flags and signs. The sign out front said "*World Cup Flags! Support Your Team!*"

Obviously, only a moron would fall for this, but so help me, I want to save all the morons out there.

_Nobody_ can _possibly_ be supporting a team by buying a flag from this place. They sell flags for _every_ team, not just the one which people are lead into believing they will be supporting with their purchase. Furthermore, the money goes to the _proprietors of the shop_, and to the _manufacturer of the flags_.

To suggest that one could 'support a team' in such a manner is preying upon the weak-minded.

and​
People who applaud at the end of a movie.

Nobody responsible for the movie's creation is there. Banging of hands only serves to make _noise_. Noise in theatres is _bad_.

and​
People who insist upon running a loud exhaust system on their car/truck/motorcycle. Why submit one's self to such _damaging_ sound levels? So your vehicle's louder than mine...tell me when I can stop being _impressed._

I mean, really..._Grow up!_



Surprisingly, that's all I've got for now.

Peace!  

.


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 25, 2006)

The Kid said:


> -- Kids (*In my Area*) who blast rap music in their cars.
> 
> I am sorry but if you're cruising around Westchester in your Mom's new Volvo blasting Tupac, you have some serious issues. You are not gangster, you are an idiot.
> 
> ...



I found those Scarsdale & Bedford kids frightening! Most anyway.


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 25, 2006)

May not be biggest but one of them.... the person on the grocery line who "forgot something" and runs to get it and holds up the whole line!!!!


----------



## eightyseven (Jun 26, 2006)

Here's my list:

1) People who speak just to hear the sound of their own voice

2) People who share their opinions without addressing the opinions of those who came previously- it shows you didn't listen whatsoever

3) Hypocrisy

4) Tapered jeans... just... NO. Don't wear them. Please. You think this is funny... but I'm 100% as serious about this pet peeve as I am about the other three.


----------



## Esme (Jun 26, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> May not be biggest but one of them.... the person on the grocery line who "forgot something" and runs to get it and holds up the whole line!!!!




I'm in total agreement on this one Lmby... in fact I could add to it "anyone who thinks _their_ time is more important than _my_ time." 

I'll also add the people at meetings who just assume they're speaking for the entire group because they can't see anyone's opinion but their own!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 26, 2006)

Singers who make two words out of two-syllable words by taking a breath (an obvious pause) between the syllables. It seems to be a trend in popular music these days and imo, it sounds STUPID and degrades the song.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 26, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> What's your biggest pet peeve?
> I like to have a space to vent, feel free to join me!
> 
> My biggest pet peeve: Being ignored.​




Omigoodness!

I can only list one pet peeve?

I'm not sure if I can do that (LOL!).

Anyway, I work as a reference librarian and I was an english major in college, so the usual grammar errors I hear every day tend to get the blood boiling on a regular basis.

Cell phones annoy me. Other than making some Americans even more rude than ever, I've yet to discover what possible use these things have.

I've survived for forty years without owning a cell phone and I plan on never owning one right up to the day I kick the proverbial bucket.

All day long at the library, I hear these things going off and the side of the conversation I hear is NEVER of earth-shattering importance. Can someone tell me why eight year olds need a cell phone? 

Anyway, I just don't get it.

Teachers also annoy me. Yes, I respect the profession as a whole but certain individuals in the profession seem to think that public libraries exist to serve their every whim and we don't. Given the shocking level of ignorance I see people exhibit every day at work, I sometimes wonder what is actually being taught these days.

Oh yes, "dumb" people annoy me. You'd be amazed what people call the library and ask me for.


Dennis


----------



## lmbchp (Jun 26, 2006)

People who are in the turn only lane and then end up going straight!!!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 26, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Cell phones annoy me. Other than making some Americans even more rude than ever, I've yet to discover what possible use these things have.




Only one thing, really....my boyfriend got me one recently after years of refusal on my part...with the following sentance:

"Sweetie....I want you to imagine for a moment...your car breaking down on the 405...on the inside lane.....at midnight...."

THAT's why I have a cell phone!


----------



## Placebo (Jun 26, 2006)

Tina said:


> People, though it's usually men, who blow their noses right into the air, flinging snot willy-nilly.


yuck... snot rockets i could definately do without

that and tina turner


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 26, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Singers who make two words out of two-syllable words by taking a breath (an obvious pause) between the syllables. It seems to be a trend in popular music these days and imo, it sounds STUPID and degrades the song.


Absolutely.

They sound like animals who are just mimicing sounds, rather than people singing about something important to them.




lmbchp said:


> People who are in the turn only lane and then end up going straight!!!



Double-Grrr.....


.


----------



## Tina (Jun 27, 2006)

In talking with a friend today, I was reminded that people who talk non-stop -- who cannot abide a few minutes of comfortable silence (because for them there *are* no comfortable silences) drive me nuts. And no, my friend is not that way.  Likewise, people who do that and just prattle on about themselves so that it becomes an endless running monologue about themselves. Mind-numbingly boring, and enough to give me a headache and an immediate need to get away. Fast.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 27, 2006)

Already mentioned, I know... but people who talk on their mobile phone at the traffic light/4-way stop, and fail to notice its their turn to go... when I'm behind them. Or waiting for them to turn.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 27, 2006)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Oh yes, "dumb" people annoy me. You'd be amazed what people call the library and ask me for.



Get revenge. Keep a log, then when you retire, collect them in a book or get someone to pay you to write a freelance article about it.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 27, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Nursing mothers who yank out the breast in a public place, attach the child, and commence breastfeeding. I understand and have respect for mothers who need to feed their babies, and certainly, they should feel free to do so in public ... but with discretion. Why can't they use a shawl or drape a blanket around themselves? On several occassions, I've seen women just pop the breast right out of a blouse or (worse!) tank top without a concern in the world for what is going on around them or where they are (in a very crowded public place frequented by families with children).


I love seeing mothers nursing, and wish I saw more of it, not less. Nursing mothers being made to feel that it's shameful or sexual or disgusting, and therefore should be hidden away, that's one of my pet peeves, I guess.

But I agree that mothers who wear tank tops are the WORST. They should be tsssk-ed, clucked to, and audibly sighed at whenever possible. Along with fat girls who bare their arms in public, and people who have sex in any position but the missionary.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 27, 2006)

BBWMoon said:


> &#9827; Sarcasm


Oop! Sorry.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

This happened to me today:

Me: "Hello, how may I help you?"
Idiot: "Um... hiiii... is this... um.... (silence) ... Is Lynn there?"
Me: "You have the wrong number."
Idiot: "Um... okaaaay.... hmm.... is... this....."
Me: "Mamn, this is a business line. You have the wrong number. Have a good day."
Idiot: "Wait! Is this .... um.... 801 -***-****?"
Me: (Trying not to scream) "Yes. Have -"
Idiot: "And Lynn isn't there?"
Me: "You have the wrong number." Click!

 I was SOOOO annoyed by the conversation! I've found from previous experience, if I hang up on these morons, they always call right back, interrupting me further.
Pet peeve, people who take 10 minutes of your work day to verify a wrong number. I mean, honestly.​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I love seeing mothers nursing, and wish I saw more of it, not less. Nursing mothers being made to feel that it's shameful or sexual or disgusting, and therefore should be hidden away, that's one of my pet peeves, I guess.
> 
> But I agree that mothers who wear tank tops are the WORST. They should be tsssk-ed, clucked to, and audibly sighed at whenever possible. Along with fat girls who bare their arms in public, and people who have sex in any position but the missionary.



There's another position besides missionary?!  ​


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 27, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> This happened to me today:
> 
> Me: "Hello, how may I help you?"
> Idiot: "Um... hiiii... is this... um.... (silence) ... Is Lynn there?"
> ...


Another pet peeve I'm on the opposing side of! When I reach a wrong number, I _always_ verify the number I've reached, so I WON'T make the mistake twice. It's the quickest and least annoying way to determine whether the number you have is incorrect, or you've mis-dialed. And I do the reverse, as well. When someone has dialed me by mistake, I don't say, "you have the wrong number." They'll hang up and do it again. I ask, "what number have you dialed?" Most effective way to get them to leave you alone.

And I _like_ it when the audience applauds at the end of a good movie. I think I need my own planet.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I love seeing mothers nursing, and wish I saw more of it, not less. Nursing mothers being made to feel that it's shameful or sexual or disgusting, and therefore should be hidden away, that's one of my pet peeves, I guess.
> 
> But I agree that mothers who wear tank tops are the WORST. They should be tsssk-ed, clucked to, and audibly sighed at whenever possible. Along with fat girls who bare their arms in public, and people who have sex in any position but the missionary.



I don't think that nursing is shameful or disgusting. But I do believe that it should be semi-private. In other words, yanking a bare breast out of a tank top and attaching one's child to it while other patrons (and children) are standing in line at Dairy Queen is .... impolite, at minimum. I do not wish to see an engorged, naked breast. That doesn't mean that I am a prude. It means that I exercise discretion, and I appreciate when other people return the favor. 

I'm not a troll, nor am I an "unedumicated" moron and I did not deserve the undertone in your response.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 27, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Ooh...just remembered some:
> ...People who applaud at the end of a movie.
> 
> Nobody responsible for the movie's creation is there. Banging of hands only serves to make _noise_. Noise in theatres is _bad_.
> ...




Um, I do that! It's at the END for Pete's sake and if it was an awesome film, I clap. Usually I'm the only one who does it, but so what? 
Thank you.
{Wild Applause}​


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 27, 2006)

ok, i got one.

Men who IM you and say "Hey, you want to see my @%&*?"

wtf, dude.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 27, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I don't think that nursing is shameful or disgusting. But I do believe that it should be semi-private. In other words, yanking a bare breast out of a tank top and attaching one's child to it while other patrons (and children) are standing in line at Dairy Queen is .... impolite, at minimum. I do not wish to see an engorged, naked breast. That doesn't mean that I am a prude. It means that I exercise discretion, and I appreciate when other people return the favor.
> 
> I'm not a troll, nor am I an "unedumicated" moron and I did not deserve the undertone in your response.



Traci, unless she's in a secluded corner, a mother nursing in public cannot turn away from every eye. You, however, can quite easily turn away from that which offends you. I can't think of a situation where this would be a problem.

Sorry you didn't like my tone. I guess we're even.


----------



## Jes (Jun 27, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Heh, I'm glad to know someone did the de-pantsing. Emple is always afraid that he'll get beat up by a street gang if I actually go through with my threats lol.
> 
> I had to laugh, a TV news show did a report on how police departments LOVE the big pants - cuz, like Esme mentioned above, the morons can't run away, and eventually trip over the _stupid big pants_, aiding in their own capture.
> 
> Finally... wardrobe justice finds a way.


The police call big pants, long white tshirt and (sometimes) hoodie 'Uniform 1.' As in: 2 suspects running down xyz street, Uniform 1. 

That cracked me up. In a sad way.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

Saturday morning, my daugher found that someone with a number she didn't recognise had called her phone at 3:20 am, so she called the number to see who it was. Some guy answered who claimed he didn't call her phone. "Dude...your number showed up on my caller id, so someone from this number called me. It must have just been a mistake." The guy proceeded to deny that anyone called. Rather than continue to argue, she simply said goodbye and hung up....obviously a misdialed call. 

We went to the movies that afternoon, and when we got out, she had a message on her phone. "Hey girl, I loved the sound of your voice and thought you might want to hook up. Call me!" I called the number back. A woman answered. I left no doubt with her that this boy needn't call my daughter back, or expect him to call her so that they could "hook up". 

Grr.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Traci, unless she's in a secluded corner, a mother nursing in public cannot turn away from every eye. You, however, can quite easily turn away from that which offends you. I can't think of a situation where this would be a problem.
> 
> Sorry you didn't like my tone. I guess we're even.



Did you not understand what I said? How can I take back the fact that I've seen a naked, engorged breast, once I've seen said appendage? It is VERY VERY EASY for a nursing mother to discreetly cover herself before feeding her child. I know. I've seen it done, many dozens of times. It is just as easy, but incredibly rude, to yank a breast out of a tank top, exposing it to children & any other unwilling party. I cannot make it any clearer, while still writing in English.

And considering that I did not engage you directly, your initial nasty & condescending response was uncalled for. NOW, we're even.


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 27, 2006)

I just developed a new one....people who repeatedly intentionally set off their car alarm just to see what tone it will make next.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 27, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Saturday morning, my daugher found that someone with a number she didn't recognise had called her phone at 3:20 am, so she called the number to see who it was. Some guy answered who claimed he didn't call her phone. "Dude...your number showed up on my caller id, so someone from this number called me. It must have just been a mistake." The guy proceeded to deny that anyone called. Rather than continue to argue, she simply said goodbye and hung up....obviously a misdialed call.
> 
> We went to the movies that afternoon, and when we got out, she had a message on her phone. "Hey girl, I loved the sound of your voice and thought you might want to hook up. Call me!" I called the number back. A woman answered. I left no doubt with her that this boy needn't call my daughter back, or expect him to call her so that they could "hook up".
> 
> Grr.



Why would your daughter call the number in the first place? If a caller doesn't leave me a message, I figure they either aren't really trying to reach me or they'll call back later. Unfortunately what happened to your daughter is exactly what I would expect to happen, which sucks of course.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 27, 2006)

People who pronounce Italian as I-Talian. I was at Subway the other day and this guy just kept saying it and I just wanted to scream!


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Why would your daughter call the number in the first place? If a caller doesn't leave me a message, I figure they either aren't really trying to reach me or they'll call back later. Unfortunately what happened to your daughter is exactly what I would expect to happen, which sucks of course.


 
Because she's like me...if a number appears on my phone, I want to know who called me. If it was a wrong number, then I simply clear it up and move on. I didn't have a problem with her finding out who called her. I have a problem with a random guy assuming that just because she called back, he could hit on her, especially after establishing that it was indeed a wrong number he had called, and she gave no encouragement whatsoever that she was interested in further contact with him. Bad form.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 27, 2006)

*Today's theme: People who invade the serenity/sovereignty of my home*

Folks who drop by without calling, almost inevitably when I'm just stepping into the shower.

Trespassers.

Door-to-door solitors who complain they can't see me through the security screen on the door as they make their pitch. Duh, that's partly why it's there.

Telephone solicitations, especially recordings that tell me to hold for an operator. :doh: 

People who think my yard is a dog run.

UPS drivers who fling the package up your steps but are too lazy to even ring the bell to let you know it's there.

Neighbors shooting off fireworks that land on my roof.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Certain fireworks are legal to use here in MN, and for weeks before the 4th of July, kids are outside setting them off as soon as it gets dark. My dog is very afraid of loud noises, and he hides & trembles & whines pitifully while the fireworks explode right outside our house. There isn't anything that I can do about it -- the kids aren't doing anything illegal, they are doing what children love doing, and it's not late at night. We sedate our dog during the worst of it. It's not an optimal solution (it's painful to watch him stagger around with bloodshot eyes and it's not the healthiest thing to do to him). I wish I knew of a better solution. Last night, he started whining and hiding even before the fireworks went off ... he now lives in anticipatory fear  

Anyone else have issues with pets & loud noise, and if so, any suggestions?


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 27, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Certain fireworks are legal to use here in MN, and for weeks before the 4th of July, kids are outside setting them off as soon as it gets dark. My dog is very afraid of loud noises, and he hides & trembles & whines pitifully while the fireworks explode right outside our house. There isn't anything that I can do about it -- the kids aren't doing anything illegal, they are doing what children love doing, and it's not late at night. We sedate our dog during the worst of it. It's not an optimal solution (it's painful to watch him stagger around with bloodshot eyes and it's not the healthiest thing to do to him). I wish I knew of a better solution. Last night, he started whining and hiding even before the fireworks went off ... he now lives in anticipatory fear
> 
> Anyone else have issues with pets & loud noise, and if so, any suggestions?


 
My dog is horribly afraid of loud noises. Right now, I know there could likely be neighbor kids home setting off the loud fireworks right outside my back door, so she stays in the cool, dark bathroom with her bed and a cozy blanket, and a bone to chew on...anything that comforts her. When I'm home, I keep her close to me, at my feet or in my lap and she often sleeps with me. I can't make the kids stop....just like I can't make thunderstorms stop...so I comfort her the best way I can and wait.


----------



## Friday (Jun 28, 2006)

> Telephone solicitations, especially recordings that tell me to hold for an operator.



Gawd, that drives me mugwump. It's bad enough they call, but then to be asked to hold until a real person has time to talk to you.  I want a whistle to blow into the phone that will cause that damn computer dialer to burst into flames.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> [Um, I do that! It's at the END for Pete's sake and if it was an awesome film, I clap. Usually I'm the only one who does it, but so what?
> Thank you.
> {Wild Applause}​




I yell throughout the whole movie. Just marking my territory, you understand. It's lucky my friend owns the theater. ​


----------



## Ash (Jun 28, 2006)

Ditto to everyone who said spitting. I think I've mentioned before that I feel that it's the most disgusting thing that otherwise civilized people do in public. Ew. 

I also hate when people let their dogs run around the neighborhood. Don't get me wrong, I love them to death, but I'm always terrified that one of them is going to get hit by a car. It's normal, here, for people to NEVER lock their animals up. They just all run around, visiting all the neighbors. 

A month or so ago, there was a letter to the editor in the local paper about a woman whose Yorkie was hit by a car. The woman was outraged that whomever hit her beloved pet didn't stop to let her know. She went on and on about how the dog was like a child to her and that she was grieving for a lost family member, and, while I felt bad that her dog was killed, I couldn't bring myself to have much sympathy for her. If an animal is like a child to you, wouldn't you want to ensure that it's safe? Do you let your children run about at all hours of the day and night with no supervision? Ugh. I'll never understand.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 28, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> But I do believe that it should be semi-private.



Why? Other people eat in public.



TraciJo67 said:


> In other words, yanking a bare breast out of a tank top and attaching one's child to it while other patrons (and children) are standing in line at Dairy Queen is .... impolite, at minimum. I do not wish to see an engorged, naked breast.



Then don't look, but why is a woman feeding a baby in public impolite?
It's a natural, honest act, there should be no shame in it.
Babies are inpatient and very in tune with their mothers; which is worse - screaming hungry upset child while frantic mom looks for a "private" place to feed her child, or a glimpse of flesh? Once baby is suckling, you really don't see much besides it's head, it's not as if the naked breast is hanging out for all to gaze upon.

Respectfully, I'm not trying to upset you or anyone else - I'm just trying to understand what makes people so uncomfortable about public breastfeeding. 
I mean - most teenagers in the mall reveal more skin than a woman feeding her baby does. Celebrities and other women in the public eye are celebrated for their breasts and how much of them is routinely on display, how on earth can a mother caring for her child be so horrific? After all, it's just breasts.

I'm pretty certain you'll see women feeding babies in public in Malaysia - there've been studies that link breastfeeding with higher rates of infant survival, particularly in homes with no piped water or sanitation facilities. American Journal of Epidemology


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 28, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> Respectfully, I'm not trying to upset you or anyone else - I'm just trying to understand what makes people so uncomfortable about public breastfeeding.
> I mean - most teenagers in the mall reveal more skin than a woman feeding her baby does. Celebrities and other women in the public eye are celebrated for their breasts and how much of them is routinely on display, how on earth can a mother caring for her child be so horrific? After all, it's just breasts.
> American Journal of Epidemology



Thank you, Kimberleigh. I understand that people disagree with me, but I appreciate that you did so without personally attacking me or implying that I'm an ignorant prude for holding an opinion that you do not. 

Really, this is so seldom an issue. I wrote that post because I'd recently seen a young mother pop her breast out of her tank top and start feeding her child while standing in a crowded line waiting for food. To me, there just couldn't have been a more inappropriate place. Nobody said anything, but I saw the shocked reaction of some of the people standing there with me. Personally, I'd have discreetly covered myself with a shawl if I simply had to feed the child right then & there. And I'd have only done so if the little tyke was on the verge of starvation. To me, her action screamed loudly of _My baby and I are the center of this universe and I'll do as I please no matter who I may offend or upset._ And yeah, it *does* upset some people. I know, it's very beautiful and natural and all that, but her complete disregard for everyone around her was not beautiful and natural to me or to the rest of the people waiting in line with me that day. 

Then, a few days after that incident, I heard of another in a Starbucks. This woman apparently breastfed her baby, and then laid the child down _on the table_, and started changing the diaper. At that point, Starbucks management asked her to take the child to the changing room or leave the store. She ignored the request, finished changing her baby, and then left .... and went directly to a reporter, and claimed that Starbucks kicked her out for breastfeeding in public. Fortunately, several of the customers who were there that day came forward to tell what had really happened. Turns out, some customers *had* complained about her publicly breastfeeding, but they were told that she wasn't breaking any laws and they couldn't ask her to cover herself. I just don't understand how someone could be that clueless -- how she could think that it was OK to change her baby on a Starbucks table - the very same place that the rest of us consume food & beverages & now, a little extra dosage of e. coli. Anyway, I linked that incident with my own recent one, and the two just became (to me) symbolic of a lack of common courtesy. 

I have seen women in Malaysia discreetly breastfeeding. I do not believe that I will ever see a Malaysian woman popping her bare breast out of a tank top while standing in line at Dairy Queen, though. Discretion is a character trait appreciated moreso in SE Asia than it is here. 

Sure, breasts certainly are celebrated as beautiful & natural. Heck, I celebrate the natural beauty of a well-hung penis, too. And I certainly don't mind watching the natural beauty of two (or more) people engaged in steamy sex acts, either -- but I'm pretty sure that I'd have to pay extra for that, if I demanded a public performance


----------



## Gil3 (Jun 28, 2006)

I don't have one, but here are a few..

Those who mistreat waiters, waitresses, retail people, and others who try to ensure we have a pleasant visit wherever we go.

Cell phone abuse in public. I love my phone like the next person, but I don't need to hear intimate details of your life such as doctor visits, etc.  

Those who don't hang up when it's their turn to check out, order, etc. Very rude.

Lateness without calling, especially when a group of us are meeting for dinner. I can understand a few minutes, but after 20 minutes, it's a problem.

Aggressive mall kiosk workers..I undertand that people have to make a living, but there is no need to persue people endlessly who are not interested in your product.

Ok..done


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2006)

Telemarketers who call my boss and don't understand the concept that part of my job is to screen calls for him. They keep calling back, insisting to speak with him, when I know that he doesn't want to speak with them...and I have attempted to tell them so in a professional manner. Apparently rudeness is the only language they understand. 


Fake flowers....in general, but especially when colored an unnatural color or when planted in outside planters, often left until the sun has faded them to colorless masses of plastic. They weren't pretty to begin with, people. Weeds would look better than those tacky things.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 28, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> Singers who make two words out of two-syllable words by taking a breath (an obvious pause) between the syllables. It seems to be a trend in popular music these days and imo, it sounds STUPID and degrades the song.


I think we may be talking about two different things here, but one thing my ears can't handle is the employment of ululation in modern soul-pop music. I think I could respect ululation in its historical contexts, but I can't handle Whitney (she's the only one whose name comes to mind, but I'm sure there are far worse perpetrators) wailin' out "Ah-ee-ah-ee-ah weeh-hih-ihl always luh-huh-huh-huv yeeooo-hoo-ooh-ooh."  (Actually, that one is almost tolerable; as I said, there are far worse offenders.)

Oh. Here's Wikipedia stuff on ululating:
*Ululation*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*

An *ululation* is a long, wavering, high-pitched sound resembling the howl of a dog, mostly as a wolf. It is an onomatopoeic word derived from Latin.
Ululation is found in some singing techniques and ritual situations. In Arab countries ululation is commonly used by women to express celebration or grief, especially at weddings and funerals. It may also be used to encourage belly dancing. In the Middle East, _zaghareet_ is a ululation performed to honor someone. In the Horn of Africa, ululation (or _ililta_) performed by worshippers is a feature of services in the Ethiopian Orthodox and Eritrean Orthodox Churches, and is also commonly used in secular celebrations such as parties or concerts. Ululation is incorporated into African musical styles such as Shona music, where it is a form of audience participation, along with clapping and call-and-response. Herodotus appears to mention ululation in North Africa (where it is still practiced), saying:
I think for my part that the loud cries uttered in our sacred rites came also from thence; for the Libyan women are greatly given to such cries and utter them very sweetly. (IV. 42-43)


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 28, 2006)

saucywench said:


> "Ah-ee-ah-ee-ah weeh-hih-ihl always luh-huh-huh-huv yeeooo-hoo-ooh-ooh."


My dog Jackie - howls like a maniac every time he hears this. No kidding.
then he just looks sad...


----------



## Esme (Jun 28, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> My dog Jackie - howls like a maniac every time he hears this. No kidding.
> then he just looks sad...




Poor Jackie.. I bet he hates that Christina Aguliara Christmas album... more ululation than a pack of coyotes. :doh:


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 28, 2006)

Esme said:


> Poor Jackie.. I bet he hates that Christina Aguliara Christmas album... more ululation than a pack of coyotes. :doh:



LOL, I'll make sure he never hears it.
He also howls sometimes at the news, but Whitney never fails to bring on a solo.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jun 28, 2006)

The Kid said:


> Clueless drivers/drivers who don't pay attention.
> 
> I've got the right of way and this lady on the other side of the road, who is trying to make a turn across my lane, pulls out a little but doesn't go because she sees me coming, as I pass by her she motions with her arms and gives me a dirty look that seemed to say, "Why the hell didn't you stop in the middle of the road and let me drive across?"
> 
> To top it off she was on her cell phone, which is quite illegal in my state. Oh how I hate people who can't drive properly.




I'm also a New Yorker and that cell phone law is an utter joke! I've actually witnessed people driving past cops while yammering away on their cell phones and the cops didn't do a damn thing! If the law isn't going to be enforced then why have it in the first place?

I have no need for or desire to own a cell phone and I doubt I ever will.


Dennis


----------



## Next_Exit (Jun 28, 2006)

My neighbors. 

That's it. I hate my neightbors. That is my pet peeve. gah.

Casey


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 28, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I cannot make it any clearer, while still writing in English.
> 
> And considering that I did not engage you directly, your initial nasty & condescending response was uncalled for. NOW, we're even.


No one here has said anything to warrant this sort of response, TraciJo. And please don't make me drag out the tired old "if you post on a discussion board, expect discussion" reminder. It applies even if you don't mention respondents by name.



TraciJo67 said:


> Personally, I'd have discreetly covered myself with a shawl if I simply had to feed the child right then & there. And I'd have only done so if the little tyke was on the verge of starvation.


I'm not sure how poopy diapers and dishonesty got into a discussion of public breastfeeding, but I find your above statement chilling. And nearly as disconcerting as your peculiar fear of tank tops.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jun 28, 2006)

saucywench said:


> I think we may be talking about two different things here, but one thing my ears can't handle is the employment of ululation in modern soul-pop music. I think I could respect ululation in its historical contexts, but I can't handle Whitney (she's the only one whose name comes to mind, but I'm sure there are far worse perpetrators) wailin' out "Ah-ee-ah-ee-ah weeh-hih-ihl always luh-huh-huh-huv yeeooo-hoo-ooh-ooh."  (Actually, that one is almost tolerable; as I said, there are far worse offenders.)



Ululation.
I _love_ that they've got a word for it.
Ululation is all wrong.

Aretha can do "wailin' out".
Whitney tries and it's just all wrong.

Then you accidentally surf by one of these amateur shows and see a teenager emmulating Whitney being wrong.

YO!

One of these days i'm gonna run amuck in a Walmart over that I'll Always Love You thing. I always hear it in Walmarts.
It won't be a pretty picture.

Ululation is the wrongest and is totally my pet peeve.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jun 28, 2006)

.

It was a beautiful thing at first but i think my son musta hung in with it until he was about 26.

I don't think i'll ever be able to completely forgive him for some of the scenes i've been through.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 28, 2006)

Here's another pet peeve of mine: people who walk on the "wrong" side of the hallway/sidewalk/grocery aisle. I tried to convince a writing professor of mine long ago that there is a right and wrong side to walk on--you know, just like there's a right and wrong side to drive on. I hate when people insist on walking into your path. KEEP TO THE RIGHT, PEOPLE! It upsets the flow--y'know? Grr. Or people in a group, or a couple, even, who seem to be joined at the hips and want to take the WHOLE walking area for themselves. When I encounter this I just stop dead in my tracks and make them walk around me, if they seem unwilling to separate to allow me my space.

And while I'm bitching, I'm gonna get back to this elevator etiquette business. DO NOT, I repeat, DO NOT stand in front of the elevator doors waiting to pounce into the cab. There just MIGHT be someone inside who wants to exit onto your floor. Stand back a respectable distance and wait until the doors open to see if anyone wants out. What I REALLY hate are people who glom onto the elevator and leave you to fight your way out. I want to stomp on their feet. There really should be a manual about this.

Oh yeah, here's another one! Say you're leaving an establishment. It has two doors. You open the right-sided door to exit and there's someone approaching from the other side. Do they open the door on their side, and help keep traffic moving? Hell, no! They wait to enter the door that you've opened or, worse yet, try to enter before you can even get out. Hello? Are your fingers broken? That's why the other door is _there_--for _you _to use! I _know_ y'all know what I'm talking about. Sheesh. 

OK. I feel better now.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jun 28, 2006)

Wow, Sauce...you're on a roll tonight.

I'm with you on those and i'd add the guy who decides when the automatic doors at the grocery store open. Is he CRAWLING???

I'm a fairly fast mover and i've done some significant cranial damage on those things.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 28, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> No one here has said anything to warrant this sort of response, TraciJo. And please don't make me drag out the tired old "if you post on a discussion board, expect discussion" reminder. It applies even if you don't mention respondents by name.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure how poopy diapers and dishonesty got into a discussion of public breastfeeding, but I find your above statement chilling. And nearly as disconcerting as your peculiar fear of tank tops.



BB, I am not an idiot. I understood the nasty undertone of your initial response. I expect discussion -- even disagreement. I got it. What I didn't expect was innuendo that I'm some kind of a prude, or even a fat hater (wtf???). There was no call for THAT.

I could explain the tank top remark, but I think that the context in which I wrote about that clothing item & public exposure speaks for itself. Feel free to go on thinking that I have some kind of "peculiar fear" of them (or that, God Forbid, I might see a fat arm, or :::gasp::: expect sex in any position other than missionary). I've lost interest in discussing this particular topic with you.


----------



## saucywench (Jun 28, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Wow, Sauce...you're on a roll tonight.


Yeah, I was. I think I got most of it out of my system. At least, until I think of something else that peeves me. What leftover energy I have from that spew I'm using to paint my hall ceiling tonight.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jun 29, 2006)

*My biggest pet peeve right now is...... When a guy chats with you and tells you he is enjoying getting to know you. And after a day or so out of the blue have stop talking to you. Oh maybe to say hi. But that is it. All of sudden its like you have become a nobody. Not worth his time. Sigh sorry just had to vent a little. It is so frustrating. *


----------



## shy guy (Jun 29, 2006)

people who talk over me!!!


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> May not be biggest but one of them.... the person on the grocery line who "forgot something" and runs to get it and holds up the whole line!!!!


That and the people who go to the "10 items or less line" and then hold us all up by writing a check!


----------



## Falling Boy (Jun 29, 2006)

shy guy said:


> people who talk over me!!!




Was someone saying something??? Sorry I couldn't tell.


----------



## love dubh (Jun 29, 2006)

People who say "Gimme five minutes" and take 9 million, or say "I'll be there at 7," and arrive 30 minutes late, without the courtesy of a call.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jun 29, 2006)

shy guy said:


> people who talk over me!!!



Me too! Grrrr....  ​


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jun 29, 2006)

Okay this is one specifically aimed at my roomie that for some reason, irks the bejesus out of me!
She is constantly opening the kitchen cabinets and leaving them open!
Close the fuckin' cabinets damn it!! It's not brain surgery!!!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

I absolutely hate it when people insult others' musical tastes. To me, music is such an intimately personal thing that it feels almost like a personal attack.


----------



## love dubh (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey, I can't help that my musical tastes are superior, by which I mean more obscure, to that of others. ;] Kelly Clarkson is the next Billie Holiday!


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I absolutely hate it when people insult others' musical tastes. To me, music is such an intimately personal thing that it feels almost like a personal attack.



I got so carried away over discovering that there was a word for that approach that my post was carelessly written. I've got a weakness for a more subtle approach but that's certainly no reason to insult anybody.

Especially you.

I extend a humble apology.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 29, 2006)

Walking into Publix (Grocery Store).
Walking to the Deli department.
Grabbing a Number for the "line".
Waiting _in line_ to get my meat/cheese...
Noticing no one else has a Number in hand.
Shrugging off the situation....

Part 2:
Going back to Publix (Grocery Store).
Walking to the Deli department.
Not grabbing a Number for the "line".
Waiting _in line_ to get my meat/cheese...
Noticing that everyone else _has_ a Number...
Getting out of line to get a Number...


----------



## Carrie (Jun 29, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> I got so carried away over discovering that there was a word for that approach that my post was carelessly written. I've got a weakness for a more subtle approach but that's certainly no reason to insult anybody.
> 
> Especially you.
> 
> I extend a humble apology.



I'm so confused (as usual), Egbert. I wasn't referring to anything anyone said previously in this thread - certainly not the ululation thing. There are vocal things that drive me up the wall, too, trust me, and Mariah Carey is certainly guilty of them at times. 

No, I was speaking more of exchanges like, "I love Warren Zevon. His music has meant a great deal to me over the last ten years of my life." 

"Warren Zevon sucks!! How can you like him??" 

I don't like that kind of stuff. There are nicer ways to say that you're not a fan, y'know? It's just one of those things that I've noticed over the years that consistently bugs me, that's all. 

So no apology needed, lovely man, but thank you just the same.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> There are vocal things that drive me up the wall, too, trust me, and Mariah Carey is certainly guilty of them at times.
> 
> No, I was speaking more of exchanges like, "I love Warren Zevon. His music has meant a great deal to me over the last ten years of my life."
> 
> "Warren Zevon sucks!! How can you like him??"



Oh, i would NEVER say something like that (not the least because i don't know who Warren Zevon _is_)

Yeah, Mariah is....well, never mind.

I'm very relieved, Carrie, but my apology stands to anyone who may have been offended by my outburst.

Sorry for the confusion (and now, less so, the outburst).


----------



## ripley (Jun 29, 2006)

People who chat in the aisle of the store, and leave you standing there waiting to get by and ignore that you're there.

"Try and." It's TRY TO. Not "try and relax" it's "try to relax." It's everywhere and it bugs me!

The fact that the bulbs for the little florescent light underneath the kitchen cabinet are more costly than a whole new entire light. That's just wasteful.

People who write in library books. It's not your book, don't write in it! It pulls me right out of the story. It is funny though when they make "corrections" that are incorrect.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 29, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I absolutely hate it when people insult others' musical tastes. To me, music is such an intimately personal thing that it feels almost like a personal attack.



Well, if you keep listening to that sorta stuff you're just asking for it. 

Me, I'm gonna be at the Ululation Howlout this weekend. It's a festival, two days in the mud, nine hours each day.


----------



## Ash (Jun 30, 2006)

Senior Citizen Day at the grocery store. You know, I'm all for respecting my elders and that our history lies with them...but goddamnit, why must you stand, cart askew so that no one can pass, in the middle of the soup aisle? And then, when I politely say "excuse me", I get a look that says _How dare you disturb my contemplation of cream of celery vs. cream of mushroom?_. And I swear, on Senior Citizen Day, it takes me at least twice as long to get through the check-out.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Well, if you keep listening to that sorta stuff you're just asking for it.
> 
> Me, I'm gonna be at the Ululation Howlout this weekend. It's a festival, two days in the mud, nine hours each day.



Rock on, Santa. Rock on.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2006)

_You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Ashley again._

YES! But unless you shop at 5 AM, you're not getting the worst of them. I love the old people who come up and report to me that someone looks unclean or someone gave them a rude look and needs to be "straightened out."

And Carrie, take off the BSB shirt and I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> And Carrie, take off the BSB shirt and I'll leave you alone.



You're not the boss of me!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

Pet Peeve:



Carrie said:


> You're not the boss of me!



Carrie not taking off her shirt.  

.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Pet Peeve:
> 
> 
> 
> Carrie not taking off her shirt.



You first, big boy.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 30, 2006)

shy guy said:


> people who talk over me!!!



I do this a lot at work, but not in my personal life, since people there seem not to respond to, "Excuse me."


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> You first, big boy.


*struggle, squirm*

DONE!

.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 30, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> *struggle, squirm*
> 
> DONE!
> 
> .



*wriggle, wiggle*

Me too. Kinda chilly in here.


----------



## ripley (Jun 30, 2006)

Since Jes is offline:


Get a room!





PANTS


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

Carrie said:


> *wriggle, wiggle*
> 
> Me too. Kinda chilly in here.



_Innit_, though?

My new pet peeve is that it's cold in here.

My previous one no longer applies (Thank you _very_ much, Carrie!).

.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 30, 2006)

Un-neutered/un-spayed pets, Pets that are not given regular veterinary care or heart worm preventative 

Well actually this goes beyond peeve, makes me down right hostile.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jun 30, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> BB, I am not an idiot. I understood the nasty undertone of your initial response. I expect discussion -- even disagreement. I got it. What I didn't expect was innuendo that I'm some kind of a prude, or even a fat hater (wtf???).


WTF, indeed.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 30, 2006)

People who always see the empty part of the glass...who are quick to point out the negatives or others faults...who are often overly-critical/cynical of others. 

I've known some people who are like this who were wonderful people otherwise, but this totally goes against my nature, so it's hard to enjoy being around them when this side of them shows. Then there are those know-it-all, experts-in-everything people who seem to find it painful to say anything nice at all, find fault in everything and everyone, and must always throw in thinly-veiled, passive-agressive snotty comments, forgetting to tend to their own set of "motes". 

Ok. I feel better.


----------



## Esme (Jun 30, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> People who always see the empty part of the glass...who are quick to point out the negatives or others faults...who are often overly-critical/cynical of others.
> 
> I've known some people who are like this who were wonderful people otherwise, but this totally goes against my nature, so it's hard to enjoy being around them when this side of them shows. Then there are those know-it-all, experts-in-everything people who seem to find it painful to say anything nice at all, find fault in everything and everyone, and must always throw in thinly-veiled, passive-agressive snotty comments, forgetting to tend to their own set of "motes".
> 
> Ok. I feel better.



I totally agree with you on this one Joy. I have people like that in my life. I always try to counter those folks with a positive version of events... then I get accused of being "perky" or "cheerleadery" which is hilarious, because I'm SO not the cheerleader type!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 30, 2006)

People that show up late for a party!


----------



## The Kid (Jun 30, 2006)

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> People that show up late for a party!



To act off of that, people who are late in general, not sometimes late, I mean the people who are ALWAYS late, I mean the people who just can't understand this little thing called "time".


For example;
My friends and I have a wiffleball league (not an "official" league we just have fun) but when we meet one of the kids is always late and it drives us crazy. He lives across town, but drives. I have friends who walk and get there faster than him. We actually started telling him to come 10-20 minutes early so he actually shows up on time.

Jeeze, kids these days!


----------



## SensualSSBBWCurves (Jun 30, 2006)

People that lie
Men that assume I will have sex with them because I am fat and they think I am desperate
Men that can't take no for an answer
People that don't clean up after themselves
People that have bad breath​


----------



## FreeThinker (Jun 30, 2006)

People who don't know how to pronounce 'tonne'.

It's a metric ton. Just say 'tun', already, not 'tone'!

The guy who does the farm reports after the 5:00 news alwas mispronounces it, and I always hear it because I'm waiting for Paul Harvey, who comes on next.

And now you know the _rest_...of the story!

.


----------



## thedarkeststar (Jul 1, 2006)

it irks me when people try to push their idea of what's normal, mainly sexually or religiously, on me.

Also, people who pull the "I am learned, so I am right" card. 

and, TraciJo I agree. I have nothing against breastfeeding in public, they'd kick me out of the local La Leche League if I did, put use some decorum. Nobody said go hide in the bathroom, but could you arrange your shirt so your humongous breast isn't suddenly the pink elephant in the room and my daughter is pointing and staring and asking my why it's ok for *that* ladies' private places to be naked in public and she needs to find a cop if someone elses are??


----------



## maxoutfa (Jul 1, 2006)

wow, 8 pages of posts and not one about what really bugs me - tailgaters. 
No I don't mean partying before a football game, but the oblivious drivers who think that 1/2 a car length at 65 mph is just fine. It's not, it's dangerous.
And scarier still is when I look in my rearview and see said tailgater yakking away on his/her cellphone - sure, not only are you following waaaay too close, but you're not paying attention either!!

I've tried slowing down so they'll pass, but no go. I've tried hitting my flashers (which works most of the time - and you should see some of the faces - like "holy ....") - but after peeing their pants there they are, right back behind me in a minute or so. 

I should also mention that I am not a slow driver - so whenever someone is tailgating me it's usually because there is traffic and I can't move any faster even if I wanted to - I also move to the right whenever possible - which brings me to another pet peeve - those who think "slower traffic keep right" doesn't apply to them! (and the sibling peeve, those who are afraid to drive on curves but then refuse to use a turnout to let the parade of cars behind them drive at something approaching a normal speed.)

As you can tell, I spend many hours on the road. 

Oh, and one more; the idiots who think that a big rig has the capacity to stop on a dime - duh, 30 tons takes a whole long time to slow down and does not manuever like a sports car - so don't pull any stupid stuff in front of one, please.

And yet another - buying your GF a motorcycle and then going out for a nice leasurely weekend ride, knowing full well she doesn't have the confidence to handle any kind of windy road at more than 20 mph (yes, this is a generality, but I've seen it 4 times already this summer). Either teach her how to handle the horsepower or stick to straight roads (most bikers have a firm grasp on all the roads available to them, so this shouldn't be a stretch).

Of course this last is just another example of the "I'm the center of the universe" attitude that is just soooo popular lately. If I knew that I was going to run the risk of slowing down traffic (and thereby inconveniencing everyone behind me) I would NOT be on the road.

Sigh, I feel better already


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey there, *maxoutfa*.

My girlfriend recently got a bike so she wouldn't have to ride on the back anymore.

She took one of the safety courses, and I guess this was one of the better ones.

She's just got a little cruiser-style bike, but she doesn't get in anyone's way.

I'm with you about the people who think semis can stop as quickly as THEY _THINK_ a car can. Nothing could stop in the space they leave a truck.

(By the way, I'm on the road a lot, too. About 400 km [approx. 250 miles] a day--but at least I get to come home every night.)


----------



## maxoutfa (Jul 1, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Hey there, *maxoutfa*.
> 
> My girlfriend recently got a bike so she wouldn't have to ride on the back anymore.
> 
> ...



Sure wish more people would take the time your GF did and take the safety course, or something, so that they either feel confident to lean into a curve, or realize that there are people behind them who may just want to go more than 25 in a 50 zone.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 1, 2006)

I wish that _I_ would have taken it.

After about 15 years, though, I guess it levels out. I was lucky long before I got good. I've never been a speed-demon, so that helped. If I take it slow, the ride lasts longer, and that's okay by me. I only go as fast as the cars.

(Ususally  )

What are _you_ riding?

.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 1, 2006)

I hate in these skin care infomercials when the overly made up women talk about freckles as if they're blemishes, or flaws, and how their makeup will cover them.

Freckles are adorable, goddammit.


----------



## Esme (Jul 1, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Freckles are adorable, goddammit.




Yours are.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 1, 2006)

Esme said:


> Yours are.



Well, aren't you a sweet patootie. :wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

Boy, I seem to have a lot of these...I must be reaaaaallly anal. That, or I find value in the therapy of posting in this thread  

I had to fight the urge to punch a dr in the nose today who argued with everything that I said and constantly talked over me. If you'd frickin' SHUT UP and let me finish a sentence, you'd see that I do know a little about what I'm talking about.....(you know who I mean, Cin.... )



I'm really not into general man-bashing but this kind of statement that I had sent to me on a profile from a bbw personals site really boils my lemonade: 

"I like women with large breasts. So sometimes you need to find a lady with more meat on her bones to get the large breasts."

The sad thing is....some women will either fall for it, or look past it.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

*Ok, this pet peeve is against myself. And for some reason I can't stop. If you ever chat in dims you know that there is the whispering to members. Where you click on their name and send a message. Well I never drop messages in the room. I usually drop them to the person who they are about. Example: If a member asks me a question about another member. When I answer I end up sending it to the member it was about.  I don't gossip I just answering a question. But it drives me nuts and is embarrassing sending it to the wrong person. Well I though I would give you a giggle for the night on my stupidity. SIGH  *


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

~angelpassion~ said:


> *Ok, this pet peeve is against myself. And for some reason I can't stop. If you ever chat in dims you know that there is the whispering to members. Where you click on their name and send a message. Well I never drop messages in the room. I usually drop them to the person who they are about. Example: If a member asks me a question about another member. When I answer I end up sending it to the member it was about.  I don't gossip I just answering a question. But it drives me nuts and is embarrassing sending it to the wrong person. Well I though I would give you a giggle for the night on my stupidity. SIGH  *


Unfamiliarity with 'netiquette' hardly constitutes stupidity, *angelpassion*.

Don't you be calling a nice person (like yourself) 'stupid', y'hear, now?


.


----------



## ~angelpassion~ (Jul 3, 2006)

FreeThinker said:


> Unfamiliarity with 'netiquette' hardly constitutes stupidity, *angelpassion*.
> 
> Don't you be calling a nice person (like yourself) 'stupid', y'hear, now?
> 
> ...




*Thank you but, it is a stupid mistake. If my fingers wouldn't go faster than my brain, then I wouldn't do half of the things I type (typos) or send to the wrong person. *


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

One of my pet peeves is when people squeeze the toothpaste tube in any old place. Squeeze from the bottom and keep it neat! And for heaven's sake, put the cap back on when you're done.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I absolutely hate it when people insult others' musical tastes. To me, music is such an intimately personal thing that it feels almost like a personal attack.



I agree.. Yet one of my favorite film characters of this decade is Jack Black as Barry in _High Fidelity _ who does just that. (and it really is hard not to mock anyone who might actually like "I Just Called to Say I Love You.")


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I agree.. Yet one of my favorite film characters of this decade is Jack Black as Barry in _High Fidelity _ who does just that. (and it really is hard not to mock anyone who might actually like "I Just Called to Say I Love You.")



Good point, Laura - I love that character, too. I worked in a funky little record store when I was in high school, and we made fun of customers' tastes non-stop. So I don't know what changed.... somewhere along the way I developed sensitivity, I guess. 

Bummer. It was way more fun being insensitive.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 7, 2006)

People who interrupt you when you are talking or do not let you finish your sentences. This bothers me so much that when i talk to people like that, it is usually for the last time. If you interrupt me I know you must do that to everyone else.


----------



## Esme (Jul 8, 2006)

Not sure it's a pet peeve, but it bums me out when I post something deeply heartfelt and it gets totally ignored.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 8, 2006)

Esme said:


> Not sure it's a pet peeve, but it bums me out when I post something deeply heartfelt and it gets totally ignored.



 Me too, Esme, that's so funny....
I always feel like people are deliberating skipping over my deep and meaningful thought. 
 Silly, but true.​


----------



## Esme (Jul 8, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Me too, Esme, that's so funny....
> I always feel like people are deliberating skipping over my deep and meaningful thought.
> Silly, but true.​




I told you we were related Rainah  Makes me happy too!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 8, 2006)

I've discovered a new pet peeve! At least for me, this was a new experience.

I am now aware that I hate it when:

You, a very busy person, takes the time and energy to care for an ailing family member. This is partially out of a sense of duty/obligation, but mostly because you love this person - they're family and you would do anything to help them when they need it most. That means that when you have to take time from your hectic schedule to care for them, you don't blame or resent them, you simply do what needs to be done. That being said, you naturally become exhausted and overwhelmed after a prolonged period of time - balancing your caretaking with your everyday responsibilities takes it's toll. 

Despite this, other family members refuse to help you care for the ill family member. They cite a myriad of excuses - some ridiculous - and you continue to shoulder the entire burden yourself. Eventually, the ailing family member gets better, and despite your protests, wants to offer you compensation for all of your efforts. When other family members get wind of this - yes, the very ones who refused to help - they are furious and demand that a family meeting be called to "discuss the situation." Where was all of that concern when the ill family member was near death?

This is a situation that I was recently in, and I was appalled and infuriated by it. Sorry for the lengthy post; I considered posting this in a thread of it's own, but I don't want to still be upset over it in a week, I want it out of my system. 

 Writing it down makes me feel better already.​


----------



## Esme (Jul 9, 2006)

You have my sympathy Rainahblue. Sometimes it seems like family members only care about what happens when money is involved. I've seen it happen time and time again; often after a death. I'm very glad your family member is still able to say his/her decision on the matter. It's funny that people think they can tell others what to do with their money isn't it? Money should never be the issue, but it sure is, more often than not, huh?  



Sorry if this is rambly or confusing.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 9, 2006)

Not at all, Esme. I'm just glad that someone replied in light of the posts about having comments ignored...

Well, the family I mentioned were my hubby's family, my family are freaks, but not greedy ones.  ​


----------



## SamanthaNY (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sick and tired of people changing names and deceitfully starting anew here after alienating folks with their old name (or did you just feel you didn't measure up? Who cares). Every once in a while, someone decides to come clean, admit all and expect us to chuckle at "what a silly, precocious scamp you are!" _Fuck you_. Why couldn't you just strap on your balls and deal with whatever situations you were in? Why go through two, three, four or more names... scamming people every time? And you know you got a chubby thinking how clever you were for getting away with it. Good for you, sporto. 

A good many of us have been here for years with ONE name, and we've slogged through the good and the bad with it. We didn't pussy out (though it's damn easy to) when things got heated. So what the hell is your problem? Sure, you can do what the hell you want, but the problem is that not only do you make people angry at you, you lessen the chances for every single new person who comes after you - because if they have the bad luck to have a similar style (and even if they don't), they're going to be met with suspicion and accusations. But... not _YOUR_ problem, right? 

Pussy.

And go ahead and call me a hardass, but I've seen this too many times to continue forgiving it.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Mar 14, 2007)

Effing hell. 

Y'all know I'm a shopper. Professional-level, damn near. 

So, it follows that I would read a lot of fashion magazines, and find things within them that I would like to buy, or suggest to friends. 

WITHOUT FAIL, I'll see something in a magazine, go to find it at the store or online, and _IT'S NOT THERE_. No one knows anything about the item, or how to get it. "I guess you'll just have to wait and see if it comes in or not".

No. I don't want to wait. If you're advertising an item via print ads or editorial in a magazine, *fucking HAVE IT FOR SALE AT THE TIME OF PUBLICATION*. 

Bastards.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2007)

my pet peeve for today is people who presume that they can push off their responsibilities onto some innocent person's shoulders without asking.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 16, 2007)

cube vans- I CAN'T SEE AROUND YOU!!


the always happy people-you know they're hiding something


loud eaters
loud talkers


arrogance-trust me, you ain't all that..not even close

kids that yell and the parents that do nothing about it-take them out into the woods to let them yell

people who butt in or cut me off, in any way shape of form

battleaxe middle aged women, yeah yeah..you've been treated like crap by men, move on

workaholics-it's a job, not my life


cheap perfume

people that don't dress their size

cellphone obsession, especially on public transportation-I don't give a shit what you're having for dinner, wait until you get off the bus, NOTHING is that important.

stinky people-here, have some soap, the shit is so cheap it's almost free

starers-what are you looking at, do I amuse you, would you like me to amuse you?

2010 Olympics-maybe we should fix our health care crisis first

adults who still live at home-cut the cord!

Oh geez, I don't have enough time in the day to finish this! Haha.


----------



## Butterbelly (May 16, 2007)

My biggest pet peeve is people who cannot spell and make no attempt at correcting their spelling. I also hate it when people message me with "how r u?" Grrrrr....spell it out.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 3, 2007)

That nifty thing that you posted? I said it - the same thing - three posts earlier. Just three. 

Now before you think I'm being petty... I don't care that we both independently had the same idea - that's cool. And I'm not trying to get credit, either. I think you're smart, and have good things to say - so I _read _your posts. Here's what pisses me off: my post obviously wasn't worthy of the same courtesy, or even your time.


----------



## boogiebomb (Jun 4, 2007)

Apathy - makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 4, 2007)

People who refuse to use the quote function. Putting your own " " around what you're trying to reference doesn't work. It makes your messages harder to read, you often don't say whom you're quoting, so we have to read up to figure it out - and it screws up the responses of those that DO use the quote feature to quote _you_.

Quit it.


----------



## Shala (Jun 7, 2007)

Smacking, slurping, gurgling...in other words making the most disgusting noises ever while consuming food.

For the love of all that is holy, please stop!!! I can hear you in the next room. 

I have posted this for myself and Tink977....we both work together and have an annoying co-worker who does this ALL DAY LONG.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 1, 2007)

Stop signing your name on every post. 

Stop it. 

The upper left hand corner of EVERY post has your name. So you don't have to add it after every. message. you. write. We know who you are and we can see what you've written. The risk of you suffering from alien-hand is small, so you DON'T HAVE TO SIGN YOUR NAME. _Sometimes _it's fun to sign off in a "letter to so-and-so" thread, or as random amusement. But you do it EVERY STINKING POST. And when you're posting 12 times in the same thread - it's stupid. 

*Stop *it. 

Just *stop*. 

Notice there's no name here.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 1, 2007)

A few:

1. People who get on the express line with too many items.

2. People who either can't or won't control their unruly brats in the store.

3. Able-bodied people who park in the handicapped spaces and when I confront them, they claim they "didn't see the sign", then question why I have a handicapped placard. Hey - my doctor back in CO thought my four herniated discs and arthritic knees qualified me for the placard - regardless of what some inconsiderate moron in a parking lot thinks.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 10, 2008)

Rude people

Inconsiderate drivers

Liars

People that make me repeat myself

People who talk over top of you

People who talk with food in the mouths

People who don't display the manners they were taught

Underwear exposed (either men OR women) how distasteful!

Can you see I have a FEW pet peeves??


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Jan 10, 2008)

trying to start a roll of paper towels or toilet paper, the first sheet is always stuck down, and it always tears trying to peel it loose. also paper towels that don't tear off cleanly


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 25, 2009)

-Cube Vans (i'll mention it EVERY time)

-idiot drivers

a. #1 rule of the road, *KNOW where you're going before you leave*
b. slower traffic to the right lane
c. use your fucking signal

-our mannerless society 
-filthy pigs (if you're in need of soap, ask me, i'll buy it *FOR YOU*


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 7, 2012)

*BUMP*

Holy necro-posting. Haha.


I have a pet peeve that super-annoys me though.

When alarms go off on tv. Wake-up alarms. That beeping. OMG.
I get that sick feeling like I have to get up and I don't want to.

It panics me. Haha.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 8, 2012)

Had this experience today and plenty of times before so: people who turn on their turn signal a split second before they want to move over for whatever reason and then they get angry and aggressive because you don't let them over not because you don't want to but because simply at that moment in time it's not possible... EXCUSE ME turn your goddamn turn signal on 20 FEET BACK and maybe I would've seen the damn thing and tried let you over! NOT in rush hour traffic when I'm constantly having to hit my breaks. Grr. DUMBASS! LOL


----------



## willowmoon (Dec 8, 2012)

Drivers who STILL don't grasp the concept of how to enter a roundabout properly. How really difficult is it to yield to the people that are to the left of you that are currently in the roundabout?


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 8, 2012)

the heat

ticking clocks

I have to agree on the liars

vanishing men

and emotional rollercoasters


----------

